# Queen of the South



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Coastal Steam Packet’s *QUEEN OF THE SOUTH * (31/839) passing Tilbury (UK) in the late 1960’s. She was build as *JEANIE DEANS * by Fairfield Shipbuilders.


----------

